# Norddeutschlands größter Bikepark geplant



## HandyEntsperrer (11. Oktober 2009)

Neubrandenburg/Plate (dpa/mv) - Der nach Angaben der Betreiber größte Bikepark Norddeutschlands soll im kommenden Frühjahr in der Nähe von Neubrandenburg öffnen. Das 3,6 Hektar große Gelände befindet sich im renaturierten Teil des Kiestagebaus «Hinterste Mühle», wie der Sender Antenne Mecklenburg-Vorpommern anlässlich des ersten Spatenstichs am Wochenende unter Berufung auf den Radsportverein «Dirt Force» meldete. Im Park soll es unterschiedliche Strecken auf Sand oder Steinen geben, angefangen von Kinder- oder Einsteigerstrecken bis hin zu technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken mit Sprüngen im hügeligen Gelände. Auch Wettbewerbe sind geplant.

Quelle

Wenigstenz tut sich in MV mal was in der Richtung. So werden auch mal dei etwas anderen Biketouristen angelockt...

Falls jemand von denen im Forum ist: Beide Daumen hoch!


----------



## cb7 (28. Oktober 2009)

​Ja es ist wirklich unglaublich das es nix zwischen Hamburg und Emden gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (30. Oktober 2009)

> Der gewünschte Artikel steht leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung


-


----------



## goegolo (2. November 2009)

Interessant  
Schade nur, das sich auf den Webseiten der Dirtforce nix zum Thema findet. Die alte Strecke dürfte somit Geschichte sein.


----------



## stubenhocker (3. November 2009)

Ich schaue auf der HP auch regelmäßig nach und wundere mich, das da nichts von der Planung steht. Wenn ich mal wieder in NB bin, fahre ich dort mal vorbei.
Die alte Strecke ist, glaube ich, schon seit einiger Zeit dicht.

Alexander


----------



## 9milli (19. November 2009)

hallöchen die nordlichter,
habe gestern diesen link zugespielt bekommen und kann die gerüchte bestätigen. wir bauen zur zeit an diesem park. da wir alle energie in den park und seine umsetzung stecken leidet natürlich die website. auch die website wird umgebaut und dem neuen konzept angepasst. na dann kinners... bis nächstes jahr


----------



## Totoxl (19. November 2009)

Genau die verkehrte Seite von Norddeutschland, schade. Aber gut für euch viel Spaß.


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2009)

@9milli: Sehr gut! Was habt Ihr denn grob geplant und ab wann kann der Park voraussichtlich befahren werden? Existiert die alte Strecke derweil noch?


----------



## 9milli (19. November 2009)

ganz grob ist inzwischen der fourcross mit der raupe geschoben, die erste dh-line ist fast fertig, slopestyle und freeridelines wird es geben. übungspacours inclusive pumptrack ect. wir versuchen das maximum aus mecklenburgs riesigen gipfeln und den enorm steilen hängen zu machen ; )


----------



## Iwakss (19. November 2009)

finde ich jut!!!

setzt ma einer bitte den link rein welche seite gemeint ist!! bzw wo des genau is!!
dann kann man sich besser ein bild machen 

danke


----------



## goegolo (19. November 2009)

http://www.dirtforce.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwakss (19. November 2009)

danke


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Dann kann ich ja schon mal meinen Downhiller entstauben


----------



## Iwakss (19. November 2009)

fuuck is das weit   488.84 km


----------



## burn (19. November 2009)

**** ist das dicht 112km 
wann plant ihr denn die eroeffnung?


----------

